# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a granos de algarrobo de España

## Bruno Cillóniz

*También agrega requisitos para semillas de arroz de Colombia.*  *Lima, feb. 16 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de granos de algarrobo (Ceratonia siliqua) con origen y procedencia de España.  
Dichos requisitos son que el envío cuente con el Permiso Fitosanitario de Importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de procedencia.
El envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen, en el cual se consigne que el producto está libre de las plagas Corcyra cephalonica, Ectomyelois ceratoniae, Trogoderma granarium y Cadra calidella. 
En ese sentido, deberá tener especificado el tratamiento de fumigación pre embarque (bromuro de metilo o fosfatina), el cual requiere de un período mínimo de aireación de 12 horas. 
El producto vendrá en envases nuevos, de primer uso que eviten el contacto con otros productos, y tendrá una inspección fitosanitaria en el punto de ingreso al país. 
El Senasa también agregó requisitos fitosanitarios a la importación de semillas de arroz (Oryza sativa) procedentes de Colombia.  
Esto a petición de la empresa Romero Trading que informó el 24 de junio del año pasado la imposibilidad de cumplir uno de los requisitos establecidos para la importación del mencionado producto. 
De acuerdo al dispositivo legal anterior, las semillas deberían provenir de un semillero que fue oficialmente inspeccionado por la Organización Nacional de Protección Fitosanitaria (ONPF) del país de origen, durante el período de crecimiento activo del cultivo y encontrado libre de Burkholderia glumae. 
Sin embargo, con la nueva resolución el producto puede ser analizado también bajo los protocolos de la prueba molecular de PCR (reacción en cadena de la polimersa).Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de semillas y granos de chía Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de sacha inchi de Ecuador Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de kiwicha y de quinua desde Japón Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de granos de lenteja de China Senasa establece requisitos para importación de granos de cacao de Colombia

----------

